# Nia Jax



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Couldn't see anything from her because they kept cutting away. Couldn't see moves, her look, anything.

Female Roman Reigns incoming tho.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

I honestly thought this was a Chyna return promo. Sounded just like her...him... it


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

From her pictures she reminds me alot of Kharma. I hope she doesn't get some generic bodyguard role. ut with that.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

A powerhouse female!?


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

Her & Tamina as a power team with Naomi once Sasha has moved on to running the division, seeing as they're family


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll give her a chance and see if she has what it takes to stand out among the other women wrestlers.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

Chyna 3.0 I hope. Kharma was 2.0, but that failed. I just hope she doesn't follow the same path Chyna went and dates outside the company. I love big wrestlers, men or women. And if she can move really good like Luke Harper, KO, young Taker and Kane, etc., I'll be stoked.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's Lina Fanene. she's been wrestling at several NXT House Shows throughout the year. She looks to be Tamina's replacement:*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Evolution said:


> Couldn't see anything from her because they kept cutting away. Couldn't see moves, her look, anything.
> 
> Female Roman Reigns incoming tho.


She looks like a cross between Awesome Kong & Havok


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Ugh, she's in her mid 30s AFAIK, just debuted recently, and is another diva completely unready for television. Push THE ROCK'S COUSIN instead of pushing Jessie or Cassie. :what?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Her look really reminds me of Tamina.

Haven't seen her in the ring but it seems like she will be some kind of powerhouse? Hope her moveset goes with that.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Why do all the men in this generation of this family look better than the women? This is disappointing. She's not ugly, but still...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I liked the promo video. 

I don't care that she's related to The Rock. It got her through the door, but she'll rely on her talent to make a name for herself. I'm looking forward to see what she brings.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Why do all the men in this generation of this family look better than the women? This is disappointing. She's not ugly, but still...


Her face is cute IMO, but she has the body of an out-of-shape Jessicka Havok.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

NXT's first powerhouse female wrestler?....


Hmm, if they book her like they did Kevin Owens...I think we may have an idea who takes the title away from Bayley (not right now though, probably nearer the Takeover that's before Wrestlemania. Then Bayley moves up to the main roster the night after WM)


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

It's been a while since they had a big woman wrestler, and they've never had one on TV in NXT. She'll be green but gotta start somewhere.



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Why do all the men in this generation of this family look better than the women? This is disappointing. She's not ugly, but still...


I like how your solo interest is in her looks.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I like how they at least are introducing new talent with decent promos.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

OXITRON said:


> Ugh, she's in her mid 30s AFAIK, just debuted recently, and is another diva completely unready for television. Push THE ROCK'S COUSIN instead of pushing Jessie or Cassie. :what?


Nepotism, where it's not how good you are but who you are related to. Rasslin 101.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Why do all the men in this generation of this family look better than the women? This is disappointing. She's not ugly, but still...


I don't know what your talking about, she's pretty.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Ugh, i've had it with all these fucking Samoans. WWE has actually made me hate an entire country, because of how they overpush all of them.

If you believe in evolution (and i do), then we all came from the missing link, so we're all part Samoan. I'd like a WWE contract now, and a rocket strapped to my back. Cheers.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

She better debut as a face or she'll get rude as hell chants about her body shape. But with Bayley the uber face champ now, Nia probably comes in as a dominator heel.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

All i know is that she is great from her house shows and has been very active with other stars lately so im glad i was right in that she is coming soon .



OXITRON said:


> Ugh, she's in her mid 30s AFAIK, just debuted recently, and is another diva completely unready for television. Push THE ROCK'S COUSIN instead of pushing Jessie or Cassie. :what?


Well for one she is a monster compared to the rest of the women right now especially in NXT so yeeeah that will be why her time is now/soon. She could do some great things with a lot of the women there especially maybe Bayley eventually.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I don't know what your talking about, she's pretty.


Ok cool, she looks better here. Is she any good at wrestling?


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

I would book Nia to be a monster heel & win the Women's title from Bayley at either the next special on the one closer to WM


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

jhbboy198917 said:


> I would book Nia to be a monster heel & win the Women's title from Bayley at either the next special on the one closer to WM


I would have Nia go on a dominate run & even beat a returning Sasha Banks. I would have Nia's run end at the hands of either Alexa Bliss or Leva Bates if signed


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Its another of Dwayne's cousins


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Its another of Dwayne's cousins


Oh look a fucking hypocrite

Charlotte has been pushed so heavily and is protected like heck (plus did you see the way Stephanie introduced her compared to the introduction of Sasha and Becky)

STFU .Charlotte is pushed as "Flairs daughter"
Roman barely gets any mention of being Rocks cousin


So stfu u indie lover hippie conspiracy theory.Nick off!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

How many counsins does Dwayne have


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know why but I'm just not looking forward to her at all.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

So she's automatically undeserving of her spot because she's tangentially related to the Rock? And how many of Rock's cousins got pushes they didn't "deserve"? One? Anybody that say Uso's didn't earn their spot can suck a dick and Tamina barely has a spot, so where did this bullshit about being related to Rock guaranteeing a super push come from? People need to stop parroting IWC ad hominems and start thinking for themselves.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> How many counsins does Dwayne have


Every Samoan is related to him it seems.... :booklel


----------



## Se7endeuce (Aug 8, 2013)

I wouldn't hate them going sorta-like Sting vs Vader '92 style with Nia Jax just killing girls, eventually getting the title off Bayley so the crowd can get behind Bayley chasing the title again...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

She can be even a fucking pope's daughter, I don't care. I am willing to give her a chance and looking forward to her debut. Love me some powerhouse ladies.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

We need this. If she is half the talent of Kharma then I am for it.

Also on a note of the Rock being related to any of these Anoai' Samoans, FALSE.

His ADOPTED grandfather isn't even related to any of the Anoai'... 

So besides the fact that he's not even blood related to Peter Mavia it wouldn't matter because he's not even related to any of the Anoai' clan. Its really sad. 

They are as much related as Dean Amrbrose is Reigns "brother".


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

If she can wrestle great! If not I am not interested!



deanambroselover said:


> How many counsins does Dwayne have


There's a long linage thats for sure. That family must have saved Vince from choking or something because he loves them samonans :grin2:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

double post!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't seen any house show footage of her. Hopefully she's good.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

She's Rocks real cousin, not "cousin" because they're close family friends..

But anyway how is anyone possibly complaining about another potential Anoi'a anyway??? The family tree reads like a hall of fame induction list!! Shit a tree bears fruit like that you better believe I'm coming back to check on it!

I do wish we could get more of the Aussies tho.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

King In The North said:


> She's Rocks real cousin, not "cousin" because they're close family friends..
> 
> But anyway how is anyone possibly complaining about another potential Anoi'a anyway??? The family tree reads like a hall of fame induction list!! Shit a tree bears fruit like that you better believe I'm coming back to check on it!
> 
> I do wish we could get more of the Aussies tho.


Reread my post.


The Rock is in no way shape or form related to the Anoai' clan.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

She's not an Anoai. Never said she was. She's related to Rock on his mothers side. She was in the accident with Rock's mom when they were hit by a drunk driver.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

King In The North said:


> She's not an Anoai. Never said she was.



You didn't?




King In The North said:


> She's Rocks real cousin, not "cousin" because they're close family friends..
> 
> *But anyway how is anyone possibly complaining about another potential Anoi'a anyway???* The family tree reads like a hall of fame induction list!! Shit a tree bears fruit like that you better believe I'm coming back to check on it!
> 
> I do wish we could get more of the Aussies tho.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

King BOOKAH said:


> You didn't?


Bookah you're off on this one. He's saying she's not an Anoi'a "cousin" but a real blood cousin BUT even IF she were, the Anoi'a family has produced so much great talent that people shouldn't be mad about her getting a push because she would likely be talented IF she were Anoi'a which SHE IS NOT.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Bookah you're off on this one. He's saying she's not an Anoi'a "cousin" but a real blood cousin BUT even IF she were, the Anoi'a family has produced so much great talent that people shouldn't be mad about her getting a push because she would likely be talented IF she were Anoi'a which SHE IS NOT.


"*Anoa'i*" (All of you keep spelling it wrong)


And he'd be wrong... She is related on the Matvia side which is not related by blood to the Rock nor the Anoa'i.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

King BOOKAH said:


> "*Anoa'i*" (All of you keep spelling it wrong)
> 
> 
> And he'd be wrong... She is related on the Matvia side which is not related by blood to the Rock nor the Anoa'i.


Okay, but now you're switching arguments. He said she was related to Rock on his mother's side, not an Anoa'i. You thought he was saying she was Anoa'i. It doesn't matter if she's a Johnson, Maivia or a damn Wyatt, you tried to call him out for saying she was Anoa'i, which he didn't.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Okay, but now you're switching arguments. He said she was related to Rock on his mother's side, not an Anoa'i. You thought he was saying she was Anoa'i. It doesn't matter if she's a Johnson, Maivia or a damn Wyatt, you tried to call him out for saying she was Anoa'i, which he didn't.


How's your comprehension?



King BOOKAH said:


> Reread my post.
> 
> 
> The Rock is in no way shape or form related to the Anoai' clan.




Where did I ever say anything about Nia until he brought her up after he looked it up on Wiki and said they were blood related. Which then I replied by saying they technically aren't. Not only that but prior to his google search he said:



King In The North said:


> She's Rocks real cousin, not "cousin" because they're close family friends..
> 
> But anyway how is anyone possibly complaining about another potential Anoi'a anyway??? The family tree reads like a hall of fame induction list!! Shit a tree bears fruit like that you better believe I'm coming back to check on it!
> 
> I do wish we could get more of the Aussies tho.



Which was more of a dig at Snukka not being an Anoa'i and them forcing the Tamina relation NOT that Nia wasn't an Anoa'i because the very next line is: *"But anyway how is anyone possibly complaining about another potential Anoi'a anyway???"*


Looks like you're off on this one interjecting into the discussion with out grasping the full context.

:Shrug


It's not a big deal though lol, lets not make this into an argument over what's there plain as day. I simply was stating in so few words that they pawn off every single person on the roster as an Anoa'i and related to the Rock when both aren't possible. You can be one, but not the other, not by blood or anything official.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully they debut her as a heel because I doubt Full Sail will give her a chance right off the bat.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

King BOOKAH said:


> How's your comprehension?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People were assuming she was another Anoa'i, to which I replied that she was not. She was infact a true relative. I then proceeded to mock those complaining about the inaccuracy, because if it WERE TRUE, there would not be much to complain about given the proven talent the Anoa'i family has given the WWE.
I didn't need a Google search, I didn't need a wiki page. I can read the dirt sheets same as you. I knew who she was when she was signed.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

King In The North said:


> People were assuming she was another Anoa'i, to which I replied that she was not. She was infact a true relative. I then proceeded to mock those complaining about the inaccuracy, because if it WERE TRUE, there would not be much to complain about given the proven talent the Anoa'i family has given the WWE.
> I didn't need a Google search, I didn't need a wiki page. I can read the dirt sheets same as you. I knew who she was when she was signed.


So then you knew her relation to the Rock wasn't "blood related" as you stated then?


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

Her uncle is the Rock's maternal grandfather. Maybe I misspoke by blood, but none the less, actually related.


----------



## Essential_Legend (Aug 8, 2015)

I think she looks quite intimidating and unusual looking. I'm not usually into butts like that but I would shine it up real nice turn that sumbitch sideways and stick it straight up her candy ass.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it's hard to get excited over a highly promoted new diva considering what a mediocre mess dana brooke is.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

I am skeptical on this Nia Jax because she has been hired on her look only. 
Apparently WWE want the next Awesome Kong well why in blue blazes don't they just 're sign the real one when her TNA contract is up? Kong can still go and can genuinely wrestle as well as provide that size power and intimidation factor. So much was left open for a Kharma return and the fans would pop for her getting involved somehow in this diva revolution.
Apparently Nia Jax has minimal wrestling experience despite her family ties. So potentially we are looking at a female Baron Corbin or worse Khali, if that is the case the fans will pan it because they will only see her as a giant that can not wrestle and is just getting the spot because of her family ties.
I guess we will see but I think this will be a case of a not so jolly green giant.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Her promo reminded me of this one in some way.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

I wont judge her until I see her wrestle. Hope she does well.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

They need to sign Kong if TNA goes out of business. She can have a monster feud with Nia and also play into the strengths of Kana.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

anyone seen the rock's ex wife lately

girl got jacked maybe wwe should sign her lol


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

GetDown said:


> Her promo reminded me of this one in some way.


Damn, I am missing her so much :mj2

That ship has sailed though, I do hope Nia achieves more in the W.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I am curious...

I've seen over the last few days (today especially) a small but noticeably significant number of people who appear to be rather hyped at the impending debut of Nia Jax, and in some cases are worried about the debut of Kana possibly overshadowing this event, stopping Nia's momentum before it even gets going.

Hence, I'm bumping this thread in order really to ask some questions:

_Who_ cares about Nia Jax? Why _should_ anyone care about Nia Jax? 
I don't ask these questions out of malice, but out of genuine curiosity.

Is there a _reason_ people expect her to contribute anything positive or even significant to the division?

She's not actually all that tall - though she does have what I guess you'd call a sturdy build, she has very limited experience, and she appears to have already been pigeonholed into the Tamina/Kharma/Phoenix role. Yet she revieves these vignettes as though she's already a big deal - is that likey to be a negative for her in the longer term, if people perceive that she's being pushed beyond her talent? (See Reigns, Mojo, Corbin, Eva, etc.)


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I am just a fan of bigger-than-your-average-female-wrestler girls, that's all. :draper2

I think the Women Division is in great stage at the moment, thanks to stellar booking and good storylines, but still needs more distinctive GIMMICKS and more diversity.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Well I do hope she has a very good first impression.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I am willing to give Nia Jax a chance. I will give her a month or 2 to decide if she is any good or not. *


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Crasp said:


> I am curious...
> 
> I've seen over the last few days (today especially) a small but noticeably significant number of people who appear to be rather hyped at the impending debut of Nia Jax, and in some cases are worried about the debut of Kana possibly overshadowing this event, stopping Nia's momentum before it even gets going.
> 
> ...


Well a few of us development fans like to see new talent no matter who it is; add the fact that she will play a role WWE has lacked for a long time and reports from house shows and there is reason to be excited.

As for the perception that she's going to be overpushed it doesn't matter since she's a heel: as Dana has shown the "you don't deserve it" heat can turn into regular heat as long as you keep getting better.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Interested to see how they position her. They've never had this kind of character in the female division. So it's a fresh take. But it all comes down to how she performs. She's natural going to get compared to Awesome Kong/Kharma because of she looks. Don't care that much how she works. As long as she can get over the fact that she is a monster, that's most important in my eyes.

I think she needs to be a heel. But NXT is kind of stacked on heels. Emma, Dana, Alexa, Eva. Even Bayley is busy at the moment and I wouldn't want her challenging for the belt that fast anyways. The only other face there is Carmella, whose better as a heel anyways. They've got Billie and Peyton but they're nothing but enhancement talent at the moment. So I'll be interested to see what they do with when she debuts especially with Kana arriving at the same time.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

I am looking forward to Nia Jax. Triple H has the trainers, writers, and road agents to help the women develop in NXT; whereas, on the main roster they were left to flop in prior years because the management never gave them the tools to succeed.

I honestly could see her in a stable with Jasmine and Asuka in something similar to Dump Matsumoto's Atrocious Alliance against faces like Bayley, Carmela, and Becky Lynch.

H has is build a strong women's division--the strongest it has been in years--so much so I hope they have a tag division in a year or two.

I think Dana has improve and is getting better and will be where she needs to be soon.

i think if they let Eva work on the undercard for six months to a year she will be where needs to be--probably best in a tag team.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Miguel De Juan said:


> I am looking forward to Nia Jax. Triple H has the trainers, writers, and road agents to help the women develop in NXT; whereas, on the main roster they were left to flop in prior years because the management never gave them the tools to succeed.
> 
> I honestly could see her in a stable with Jasmine and Asuka in something similar to Dump Matsumoto's Atrocious Alliance against faces like Bayley, Carmela, and Becky Lynch.
> 
> ...


Having her be part of a stable is a phenominal idea.


----------

